

Dan Meyer: Math Class Needs A Makeover - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/dan-meyer-math-class-needs-a-makeover-13

======
eston
It's not just math class. It's every class.

I've felt for some time that the incentives we're given in school are
incorrectly formulated: performance on massive standardised tests gear your
brain toward an ability for short-term rote memorisation.

How many classes did you take in high school or college and pass with flying
colours, but if you had to recall anything but the name of a core concept you
would fail? At Michigan we called it "academic bulimia" — binge on textbooks
the night of the exam for the class, purge it all over the paper, take your
grade and repeat whilst you spent the rest of your time doing something you
felt was more important.

~~~
sp332
"Education is what is left after all that has been learnt is forgotten." --
James Bryant Conant

I've always liked that one :-)

~~~
tkahn6
Wonderful quote. Thank you.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Last posted about a month ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1345008>

------
ThomPete
I have said it before.

Seymour Papert's book "Mindstorms" is a must read if you are serious about
changing education for the better.

<http://www.papert.org/>

